# Selling my Series 3 Tivo



## Jeff Lam (Sep 5, 2003)

So I finally put it up for sale. It has been a great unit and I'm sad to see it go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12106697296...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121066972960&_rdc=1


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Winning bid:
US $501.00
[ 27 bids ]
Shipping:
$20.00 Expedited Shipping


----------



## modelgame (Feb 16, 2013)

sad that I saw this thread late =(


----------

